# Driving a VX 220?



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Post your driving andownership impressions here. Contrasts to TT experience welcomed.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Right - finally got time to write this. I got my 2.2 normally aspirated vx220 in March this year. It's was a dealer demonstrator with 387 miles on the clock with leather seats and Rabiatta Red paint work. It wasn't the colour I initially wanted but the deal was too good to turn down.

For those that don't know, it's a very different experience to the TT. Refinement is far less (manual windows, no power steering, mirrors you have to open the window and piush to adjust, etc). In fact the only concession to the 21st century is a brake servo and ABS.

Initial impressions were very positive. It's not a car I would want to do 25,000 miles a year in (I have a Vectra automatic for that) but as a toy, I think it is close to unbeatable. It's the first convertible I've owned which adds to the fun. Blasting along country lanes is superb fun.

As a pure driver's car, it is streets ahead of the TT (and most other things I have to say). The mid engine layout and rear wheel drive provides massive traction (it's about as good off the line in a straight line as a TT) but when the grip goes it is quite snappy. First trackday, I span it (sorry ScoTTY!) but I am now learning the limits and, touch wood, have had no problems on the road.

In standard spec, it felt about as quick as my modded TT. It cornered as well, but managed to also offer a more compliant ride (I guess that's the Lotus touch on chassis design).

The speakers are appalling as standard so they were soon swapped out for some JL Audio jobbies. Can't really hear it over 80 anyway. A stereo is an option, so I fitted mine with a Sony Minidisc headunit for less money than the entry level that Vauxhall wanted.

Initially the ABS was quite intrusive, but a change in the software at the dealers massively improved that. The brakes are good but not perfect. You do get fade on track (I think I was spoiled by the Porsche brakes on the TT). It's now been fitted with grooved discs and harder pads.

The car now has a Milltek exhaust and cat (Milltek's first vx220) and this has made a big difference. As well as another 10 horses, it also now burbles wonderfully on the overrun. As a toy, I can cope with it being much more raw than an only car so this is good news.

I've also had the seats changed to the Lotus Motorsport/340R seats. These are simply the most comfortable seats I have ever had in a car. The car now has 4 point harnesses, which are great for the track, but a bit of a pain on the road when in comes to ticket machines at car parks! But the feeling of being strapped to the car is awesome.

The car is currently with AmD in a quest to get some more power. It's all looking promising at the moment and I can't wait to get my hands back on it.

As a summary, I think the TT is a great all rounder. But for a true driving experience, the VX knocks it for 6. The feedback through the steering is stunning (my girlfriend calls it 'twitchy'), you can feel every little tip in the road and really know how the car is handling. I think more power will make this into a truly stunning performance car.

Paul


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

VXT.

Its much much much faster, much much much better handling and much much much less practical (but not impossible to use as everyday car)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> First trackday, I span it (sorry ScoTTY!) but I am now learning the limits and, touch wood, have had no problems on the road.


I don't mind anyone spinning IF you're heading towards an open field like we were. If it had been a wall it would have been a bit different! 

As a passenger and jumping straight from my TT, I released how light the VX is (or how heavy the TT is) and how great the VX brakes are (or poor the TT ones are). It was a totally different ride and great fun and superb for track use. I personally couldn't get on with one on an everyday basis and big respect to Thorney for his recent trans-continental trip. YOU ARE MAD!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Paul,

Good post - I've only driven the VX on a few Palmer days and preferred it to the Elise (but not the Exige).

Rather than start modding yours, where you could get into diminishing returns, why not trade to a VXT? If I am to believe the press ( :-/) sales aren't going that well, and there could be deals to be had.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> Paul,
> 
> Good post - I've only driven the VX on a few Palmer days and preferred it to the Elise (but not the Exige).
> 
> Rather than start modding yours, where you could get into diminishing returns, why not trade to a VXT? Â If I am to believe the press ( :-/) sales aren't going that well, and there could be deals to be had.


Just shows what the press know....Vxl are over the moon with sales, UK is now the biggest market (moving above Germany)


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> Paul,
> 
> Good post - I've only driven the VX on a few Palmer days and preferred it to the Elise (but not the Exige).
> 
> Rather than start modding yours, where you could get into diminishing returns, why not trade to a VXT? Â If I am to believe the press ( :-/) sales aren't going that well, and there could be deals to be had.


It was an active choice when I got mine to go for a normally aspirated. I got mine as an ex demo, just as the turbo was launched with <400 miles on the clock for Â£19k. That means that for the price of a basic turbo, I can have a car with about the same power (albeit with less torque as it is NA) and sorted brakes and suspension. And the 340R seats and harnesses (which aren't cheap!).

Having driven Thorney's monster (but only at about 230 bhp) I can see the appeal of the turbo, but to be honest, I wanted to break away from playing with a turbo car this time and have a revvy, peaky NA which will suit the car quite well. When cashflow permits (job looking a bit dicey at the moment) I hope to be able to go the whole hog with direct to head throttle bodies, forged pistons etc and be hitting 220-230 bhp.

A turbo makes the car very different (the torque makes it more refined as you don't have to rev it hard) whereas I wanted a car that was a bit raw as it is only a toy. Other things I considered at the time were an Exige (cracking car but so hot in the summer) or a Caterham VVC.

Each to their own I guess,

Paul


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Just shows what the press know....Vxl are over the moon with sales, UK is now the biggest market (moving above Germany)


How many have they shipped to date?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> It was an active choice when I got mine to go for a normally aspirated. I got mine as an ex demo, just as the turbo was launched with <400 miles on the clock for Â£19k. That means that for the price of a basic turbo, I can have a car with about the same power (albeit with less torque as it is NA) and sorted brakes and suspension. And the 340R seats and harnesses (which aren't cheap!).
> 
> Having driven Thorney's monster (but only at about 230 bhp) I can see the appeal of the turbo, but to Â be honest, I wanted to break away from playing with a turbo car this time and have a revvy, peaky NA which will suit the car quite well. When cashflow permits (job looking a bit dicey at the moment) I hope to be able to go the whole hog with direct to head throttle bodies, forged pistons etc and be hitting 220-230 bhp.
> 
> ...


Aye. Horses for courses. The 2.2 unit didn't stike me as an ideal revvy candidate for NA tuning. But then I'd have said the same about the Rover K series, and both Caterham and Lotus have both done wonders with them, so what do I know. :

I see Caterham are doing some wind tunnel work and tweaking suspension to race car horzontal inboard specs  

I was so impressed with the R400 day I had a couple of months back at Coombe.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

The 2.2 has a very different character when you put it in a lighter car... I think it is just a reflection on how heavy and boring most mainstream road cars have become.

There's a third party firm doing inboard suspension for Caterham now. Looks the business. They are very impressive cars but I think you have to be a bit mad to live with one...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> How many have they shipped to date?


Ominously quiet.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> They are very impressiveÂ but I think you have to be a bit mad to live with one...


Same as woman then.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Same as woman then.


Wot horizontal suspension for a more sporty ride and dangerous at the limit? ;D


----------

